# Monsooned Malabar profile



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So, gonna fire the gene up and roast me some MM.

Whats the best profile?

Will not be pre heating or dumping as per Davecuk's comments.

Really want to make this batch a good un.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Today I roasted some, 2min at 100C, then 235 until 1C then down to 220, total roast time 15.5minutes. The roast came out ok but I think a lower temp might of been better.

BUT I haven't even drank any before and it was my second roast so best to ignore all that!

I did notice 85% yield , and it was quite full with only 225g green so maybe that helps?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Chucked in 250g, set it for 230 and will drop it to 225 i think at first crack till i feel its right, then cool cycle.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Hope it goes to plan - I'll check back later to see how you've got on.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So dropped it to 225 at first crack, got it to almost the level i wanted then started the cooling cycle.

Cant get photos up at the minute as the wife killed my phone, but comparing to last roast, about the same but with no pre heat or e-dump, a little uneven still.

So it looks like Davecuk is spot on, got the same result as warming up and e-dumping.

However i will reserve judgement till winter when ambient temps may come into play!?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Davecuk = Our very own 'Gene Cafe' Yoda


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you trying to summon him? Just mention that the mod is pointless, that should do it!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just mention E dump and pre-heat.....


----------

